
8K vs. 4K TV - greedo
https://www.techhive.com/article/3529913/8k-vs-4k-tvs-most-consumers-cannot-tell-the-difference.html
======
Finnucane
Our living room isn't big enough to hold a tv where we'd notice difference.
Our 'old' 1080p TV still seems perfectly fine to us.

